# On our current state.



## fdyyt (Dec 15, 2022)

When we come into our current vessels. we see the world with new eyes, everything is foreign, yet enticing. As you get used to this body and circumstances. Things start to lose their luster. You acknowledge their predictability and mundaneness, and you start to desire new things from the old to escape disinterest, albeit briefly, but all the media and entertainment you consume are just reinterpretations of the set reality, people's minds can only do so much with what they are given but they always need more. The time that may come when the light shines on you and you briefly move away from corporeality is not an end, but a beginning. where your mind and body can start with a mostly blank slate, but your personality and motivations remain intact, where finally, you can truly view the world with new eyes. I believe in this because your essence, like all other matter in the world cannot be created or destroyed, it just moves from one form to the next.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 15, 2022)

Huh! It seems you've had too much of the Devil's Lettuce today dude, go and sleep it off.


----------

